# Instructional Offshore Charter Apology



## Bermuda (Jan 30, 2001)

I have deleted the previous message as it seems to have caused a major furor with Jeff H the self proclaimed steward of these message boards. 

That aside, I realize now that I was wrong to post my once every year or two instructional charter opportunity on this and other boards on Sailnet.

My sincerest of apologies to anyone that found my posting an invasion of the board or their privacy, or found it a non ethical or offensive offering as it was not my intention.

Sincerely,
Captain Bruce Gregory
http://boatskipper.com


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

That sure sounds like an advertisement to me. If I were going to sea to learn on an "Instructional Offshore Charter from the Abacos to Bermuda" I would sure want to know that the person I was paying $1,250.00 was ethical and trustworthy. I think that anyone who feels the need to slip an advertisement onto a bulletin board that prohibits advertisement clearly has demonstrated the kind of irresponible lack of ethics that would make me think twice about doing business with them. Beyond that there is no mention of whether there is a licenced captain conducting this ''Charter'' as would be required in U.S waters. 

Jeff


----------

